

Mikhael Bakunin: Wanted by the Brazilian Police - meira
http://revolution-news.com/19th-century-anarchist-bakunin-investigated-by-brazils-police-as-suspect/

======
lotsofmangos
A similar story is that in the 1980's the US Naval Investigative Service was
apparently trying to find Dorothy, to get her to spill the beans on all her
homosexual friends.

[http://adoxoblog.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/friends-of-
dorothy...](http://adoxoblog.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/friends-of-dorothy/)

